# First ride on my new 09' Addict R4



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

I was already was worn out from lifting weights and doing intervals this morning but you get a new bike and you have to ride it!

I just started riding last winter and picked up a Felt f35x, then a Felt f75 last spring. They were ok but I decided to upgrade the f35x to the Scott CX team last fall and really liked the ride. So when I had the chance to upgrade the f75 I jumped all over it. The new bike is a Scott Addict R4 with Sram Rival, except I upgraded the crank to the Force, seat to a Bontrager RXL, and the handlebars to the Richey Comp flat top bars. After a short 5 miles I can't wipe the smile off my face. I thought my Felt had a stiff BB but I guess I had no idea, when you step on the pedals this thing plain moves. Hit a couple of steep short hills and it climbs like crazy. The steering is fast but precise with no fall off at all. If anyone is on the edge of buying an Addict stop thinking a just do it!


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

AWILSON said:


> IAfter a short 5 miles I can't wipe the smile off my face. . . . If anyone is on the edge of buying an Addict stop thinking a just do it!


+1 My smile is still place more than 3000 miles after buying my 2009 R4 closeout.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Great bike! Congratulations.

What kind of wheels do you have? Cant tell from the pic. Speaking of pics, post a few more.

Take care.


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

The stock wheels are Equipe's, which will be the training wheels. Still haven't decided on the race wheels and I need to replace my worn out Look keo pedals.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice bike. I've always liked Addicts.


----------



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

congrats on the new bike! I agree with you, the Addict is hands down the best climbing bike I have ever ridden and cant sleep thinking about when my new Addict will be ready for its maiden Voyage! I was surprised how comfortable it is to ride despite being a stiff bike also.


----------

